

Ask HN: Do SAAS clients ask you to sign NDA - codegeek

If you have a SAAS product and you could get a big client, do you agree to sign NDAs ? What does that even mean ?
======
o0-0o
Yes, I do. If you want, email me and I'll send you what we use. It's not a big
deal. Focus on the product.

